# Silent Loop 240 rattert/blubbert?



## LordEliteX (12. November 2017)

Moin,

ich habe seit paar Wochen die Silent Loop 240. Bin auch soweit sehr zufrieden damit.
Jetzt habe ich seit knapp 2 Wochen das Problem das die anfängt zu Blubbern/Rattern.

Könnte das die Pumpe sein das die Defekt ist oder fehlt nur Wasser? Oder ist das was ganz anderes?
Ich hab im Anhang mal eine Audio Datei hinzugefügt.


----------



## type_o (12. November 2017)

Moin, klingt für mich nach Luft in der AIO. 
Schau dir mal DIESES Video an.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. November 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Wird nur schwierig für mich das umzusetzen da ich nichts davon besitze was im Video benutzt wird.

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Hat nicht ein kleiner Luftpolster in der AiO  eine sinnvolle Aufgabe wegen der Wärmeausdehnung?
In dem Video füllt er die ja komplett voll.


----------



## nikon87 (15. November 2017)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner Silent Loop. Ich habe sie austauschen lassen und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


Abductee schrieb:


> Hat nicht ein kleiner Luftpolster in der AiO  eine sinnvolle Aufgabe wegen der Wärmeausdehnung?
> In dem Video füllt er die ja komplett voll.


Ich glaube in einem so kompakten Kreislauf wie einer AiO macht das nicht viel aus.
Die geringfügigen Änderungen können mMn auch vom Schlauch ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. November 2017)

Kleines Update:
Pumpe ist wohl defekt...
Das "blubbern/rattern" war für paar Tage weg und ich dachte schon es hat sich erledigt.

Dann aber aus dem nichts ein sehr unangenehmes Geräusch.
Hab den Pc sofort vom Strom getrennt.
Habe nochmal eine aufmahne gemacht.


----------



## HolgiHolg (27. November 2017)

Hatte das selbe Problem. Ein sehr komisches geräuscht, ein blubbern. Hat mich genervt und habe das Teil reklamiert. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. November 2017)

Update:

Hab die Pumpe auch eingeschickt und heute ist die neue gekommen.
Hab eine komplett neue bekommen.
Hab jetzt das Zubehör von der alten und neuen Pumpe  das sind dann 4 Lüfter mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. November 2017)

LordEliteX:
Hast du dich normal an den be quiet! Support gewendet? Meine Pumpe (bei der Silent Loop 280mm) macht genau dasselbe, dort wurde ich aber damit abgespeist, dass es sich um Wasser im Kühlkreislauf handelt (was ja nunmal nicht das Problem ist). Nun soll ich die WaKü auf eigene Kosten einschicken.

Wie ist das bei dir gelaufen?


----------



## nikon87 (28. November 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> ...dort wurde ich aber damit abgespeist, dass es sich um Wasser im Kühlkreislauf handelt...


Ja ja...Wasser ist ganz schlecht in so einer AiO. Da sollte man wirklich aufpassen dass da nix davon rein kommt. 

Scherz bei Seite...Frage: Warum geht ihr eigentlich alle über BQ direkt und nicht über den Händler wo ihr das Teil gekauft habt? So ein aufdringliches Rattern/Blubbern wie ich es auch hatte ist ja ein eindeutiger Defekt, da das "Silent" sogar im Namen steht. Von daher muss der Händler das tauschen und dort bekommt man im Normalfall auch einen kostenlosen Rücksendeschein. Zumindest wenn man bei anständigen Händlern bestellt.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. November 2017)

Ich bin auf die Seite von Be quiet gegangen und unter Reklamation steht was man machen soll.
Es geht auch nicht über Be Quiet sondern über "Listan". Hab dann dort einfach angerufen und mal nachgefragt wie das so abläuft. (Steht aber auch alles dort auf der Seite)
Ich musste das auch auf eigene Kosten einschicken leider. 

https://www.bequiet.com/de/warranty
Dort steht auch das die Abwicklung nur über Listan geht bzw akzeptiert wird.
Der Austausch ging recht schnell. Donnerstag eingeschickt und am Montag war das Austausch Gerät da.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. November 2017)

Listan ist die Firma hinter der Marke "Be Quiet", ihr seid da also direkt beim Anbieter .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. November 2017)

@LordElite danke  kann man dann wohl nix dran machen.

@PCGH_Torsten mir ist das bekannt


----------

